# Dishwasher not cleaning



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

how is the water level? When it is setting it may have adequate water to start but some machines, since everybody is into this hyper eco water saving mode, there isn't actually enough water to wash the dishes.

I read of one where a purchaser called the manuf warranty techs because their dishes were simply not being washed. It was discovered the fill cycle was timed rather than based on a level and since her water pressure was lower than ideal, simply put, the washer ran with almost no water in it and due to that, never cleaned the dishes. 

what kind of machine do you have; manuf and model


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

run some Tang orange drink powder in it. It might clean out your nozzles. Sort of like vinegar in a coffee machine.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

craig11152 said:


> run some Tang orange drink powder in it. It might clean out your nozzles. Sort of like vinegar in a coffee machine.


not saying to not try this, given the description of the activity of the washer, it would appear that if the spray holes were actually clogged, the tower would not only rise quickly but stay up but without spraying a lot of water. The tower rises due to the water pressure from the pump. If the discharge holes are clogged, the tower would rise even better since there would be less "leakage" to allow it to fall. 


now, the tang may be a benefit to the screen that keeps debris from entering the pump. 


but in the end, it sounds like either a low water level and the pump simply runs out of water once it fills the spray system or even worse, the pump or motor has gone bad and while starting great, as it heats up it is slowed and cannot pump enough water to wash the dishes.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

nap said:


> not saying to not try this, given the description of the activity of the washer, it would appear that if the spray holes were actually clogged, the tower would not only rise quickly but stay up but without spraying a lot of water. The tower rises due to the water pressure from the pump. If the discharge holes are clogged, the tower would rise even better since there would be less "leakage" to allow it to fall.
> 
> 
> now, the tang may be a benefit to the screen that keeps debris from entering the pump.
> ...


I certainly won't argue with you. I just thought Tang was a $3 try before replacing parts or calling in a service guy.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

craig11152 said:


> I certainly won't argue with you. I just thought Tang was a $3 try before replacing parts or calling in a service guy.


absolutely no argument from me on that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

nap said:


> ...since everybody is into this hyper eco water saving mode, there isn't actually enough water to wash the dishes.


do you mean like having to flush the bowl twice instead of just once with the non-eco toilet, or trying to save on energy use by running CFL's that have mercury poison in them?

if only these eco folks had half a brain..........


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

concrete_joe said:


> do you mean like having to flush the bowl twice instead of just once with the non-eco toilet, or trying to save on energy use by running CFL's that have mercury poison in them?
> 
> if only these eco folks had half a brain..........


That's where we are going with dishwashers too: http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/248385-industry-rails-against-obamas-dishwasher-rules


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm betting your chopper is broke.

On most models of dishwashers is a device called the chopper. It's driven by the pump is is just before it. It's a disk the turns with the pump chopping up food and gunk into small pieces so it will pass through the pump and not clog it. 

The shaft is designed to break if something jams the chopper disk. 

By your description "The spray tower initially pops up and starts to spin properly but then drops down and water just sorta trickels out of towers.", this suggests you have a slug of water in the pump...but once that is pushed out, there is not enough water coming in to keep it up.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like a plugged filter to me, remove the spray arm and filter cover. Remove the filter and clean.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> Sounds like a plugged filter to me, remove the spray arm and filter cover. Remove the filter and clean.


whoops. I was going to say something but I realized in he first post he said he cleaned the water inlet screen. My mind went to the filter screen rather than the water inlet screen (presuming he means where the water line connects) 


and since somebody mentioned a chopper:


does your machine actually have a hard food chopper? A lot of them don't and you have to empty the little screen basket. If you have not done this, then it would cause the issue as well. It is the filter screen for the pumping system as well I believe.


----------



## nateo (Mar 1, 2010)

I was able to get the check valve out and replaced as that was bad. Still experiencing same issue. It does have a chopper and I was able to view from inside tub, didn't see anything noticeably wrong there. Not sure how to remove the dern spray tower. Looks like it's held down by plastic clips don't want to break them though. 

Is it possible that the water inlet valve could be bad due to not opening up all the way?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe Solidify will sell you his cheap. He doesn't seem to need it :whistling2:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/dishwasher-leaves-residue-309769/


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

nateo said:


> I was able to get the check valve out and replaced as that was bad. Still experiencing same issue. It does have a chopper and I was able to view from inside tub, didn't see anything noticeably wrong there. Not sure how to remove the dern spray tower. Looks like it's held down by plastic clips don't want to break them though.
> 
> Is it possible that the water inlet valve could be bad due to not opening up all the way?


Can you touch the chopper? If so, does it turn? If it does, the shaft is broke.


----------



## nateo (Mar 1, 2010)

roger. pulled off grill and reached down and there. there is a blade that I'm able to turn. bought to pull out the dishwasher and take it apart.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

nateo said:


> roger. pulled off grill and reached down and there. there is a blade that I'm able to turn. bought to pull out the dishwasher and take it apart.


And I bet if you look closer you will see junk blocking the inlet. 

The chopper can't chop stuff up so it blocks the inlet to the pump.

Chances are the shaft is plastic and designed to break.

The labor is magnitudes more than the part.


----------



## nateo (Mar 1, 2010)

Wanted to post the fix that I found. After installing a new impeller kit the dishwasher now cleans like new. There is a alumium wear ring that was wore out, this was the issue. So basically new check valve and impeller kit and all is well.

tags: GE nautilus dishwasher not cleaning
model number was: GSD3600G00BB


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

nateo said:


> Wanted to post the fix that I found. After installing a new impeller kit the dishwasher now cleans like new. There is a alumium wear ring that was wore out, this was the issue. So basically new check valve and impeller kit and all is well.
> 
> tags: GE nautilus dishwasher not cleaning
> model number was: GSD3600G00BB


an AL wear ring, that wears so much it wont clean anymore? should that part be stainless?


----------

